# Bearings or solid guides for a bandsaw??



## wombat (Sep 4, 2014)

I just noticed that both the bottom guide bearings were seized. I'm still on the original blade, so it's not that old!! So should I just give up on the bearings and put some solid guides on instead?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2014)

I think that question is really just a personal preference and you will probably get answers for both. I currently just have blocks on my old delta, but I prefer bearings myself. They are quieter and have less friction. There is a brand of solid guide blocks called cool blocks that are very good though, and reasonable in price.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2014)

wombat said:


> I just noticed that both the bottom guide bearings were seized. I'm still on the original blade, so it's not that old!! So should I just give up on the bearings and put some solid guides on instead?



On first blade and the bearings are out??? do not get factory r placements!!!!! They should last for years........

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 4, 2014)

What brand saw? All 3 of mine went out on my rikon. I called and they sent all 6 replacements. Since they don't turn very often, they should last a very lkng time.


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 4, 2014)

I've just gotten Cool Blocks for my new (for me) Delta band saw. Of course, that was the cheapest option because it was already set up for blocks. If yours is set up for bearings, it may be cheaper and easier to just keep it that way.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 4, 2014)

I think cool blocks are the way to go on 14" bandsaws. I wish my grizzly accepted the cool block adapter..... I've had countless bearings seize up on it, and all of them weren't cheap bearings (some of them were) I think it is the dust from Desert Ironwood, fine as portland cement. Somehow it gets in the sealed bearings....


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm running the ceramic guide blocks in mine but I'd see just how much it would cost to switch over first, If it's 100.00, that would buy a really large pile of replacement bearings....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wombat (Sep 5, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> On first blade and the bearings are out??? do not get factory r placements!!!!! They should last for years........


That's what I thought!! One of the reasons I bought it, was for the bearings. ??? Admittedly it's a home brand, but from the largest wood working store in Australia, Carbatec. It was either their's or a $2500.oo JET


----------



## SENC (Sep 5, 2014)

I've been happy with my Carter bearings. They replaced a not so great block system about a year ago. I have heard good things about the cool blocks, and may give them a try if my Carters ever fail (they are somewhat expensive up front, but if they last will be a good value).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2014)

SENC said:


> I've been happy with my Carter bearings. They replaced a not so great block system about a year ago. I have heard good things about the cool blocks, and may give them a try if my Carters ever fail (they are somewhat expensive up front, but if they last will be a good value).




I have been happy with my blocks- saw is 63 yrs old- blocks who knows how old- couple 3 decades at least- they are 5/8 so cool blocks are out. I got some really cool ceramics but the sparks scared the bejeevers out of me. Thanks to @barry richardson I kept my litgum vitae and I will use that when these give up-well if I last that long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Sep 5, 2014)

The bearings can be set tight to a blade for more precise re-sawing but bearing life is poor. I cut lots of wet wood (for turning blanks) and ceramic guides are much better for that job (they don't gum up and last what seems like forever).


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a grizzly 14" and they had a adapter for cool blocks. So I took my bearings off and been happy ever since with the blocks.
I have seen that cocobolo will work too. At least that what the internet says....haven't tried it myself yet though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I have a grizzly 14" and they had a adapter for cool blocks. So I took my bearings off and been happy ever since with the blocks.
> I have seen that cocobolo will work too. At least that what the internet says....haven't tried it myself yet though.




I bet persimmon will also!!


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I have a grizzly 14" and they had a adapter for cool blocks. So I took my bearings off and been happy ever since with the blocks.
> I have seen that cocobolo will work too. At least that what the internet says....haven't tried it myself yet though.


I got the euro style 14" grizzly, not the delta clone, but who knows, they might fit, it doesn't list my model as one that does though...


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I have been happy with my blocks- saw is 63 yrs old- blocks who knows how old- couple 3 decades at least- they are 5/8 so cool blocks are out. I got some really cool ceramics but the sparks scared the bejeevers out of me. Thanks to @barry richardson I kept my litgum vitae and I will use that when these give up-well if I last that long.


Hey! That reminds me, how much lignum vitae do you have? I have this crazy idea to use it (or something similar) as a bearing surface for a swivel-seat stool I have in the works....


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Hey! That reminds me, how much lignum vitae do you have? I have this crazy idea to use it (or something similar) as a bearing surface for a swivel-seat stool I have in the works....



One helluva lot more then I need for blocks. I bet persimmon would work also- How big a piece do you need.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> One helluva lot more then I need for blocks. I bet persimmon would work also- How big a piece do you need.


Well, now that you mention it, I have some of your persimmon, maybe i will try that first. I'm thinking a ring around 10" diameter. I will have to make it out of segments regardless of what I use, and thin, probably 2 rings for the bearing surfaces + or - 1/8 thick. I also have some teak that is pretty greasy, may try that....


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I got the euro style 14" grizzly,



I have the polar bear series G0555P....I had to call em and ask if they made one for my model. Very friendly and very helpful C.S....worth a shot if you really want to change over.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> One helluva lot more then I need - How big a piece do you need.



Do you have any with some good figure to it? I have a 4x4x10 inch block , but its just straight grained. Really green in color, ...just wondering.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Well, now that you mention it, I have some of your persimmon, maybe i will try that first. I'm thinking a ring around 10" diameter. I will have to make it out of segments regardless of what I use, and thin, probably 2 rings for the bearing surfaces + or - 1/8 thick. I also have some teak that is pretty greasy, may try that....



They used the persimmon for shuttles and such in the textile industry- tough and has a natural teflon like material in it. I use it for drawer slides.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Do you have any with some good figure to it? I have a 4x4x10 inch block , but its just straight grained. Really green in color, ...just wondering.



I will look and see what size it is- I think it is pretty straight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2014)

I think a lot of it has to do with how the blocks or bearings are set up. I have bearings and have shoved thousands of BF through my bandsaw most of it wet, and haven't had a bearing failure yet. Cool blocks and bearings both have their fans - I am one of those that thinks both are good but only if set up properly AND maintained properly.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with how the blocks or bearings are set up. I have bearings and have shoved thousands of BF through my bandsaw most of it wet, and haven't had a bearing failure yet. Cool blocks and bearings both have their fans - I am one of those that thinks both are good but only if set up properly AND maintained properly.




If I remember right you have the carter retro- pretty high quality. If he ruined the bearings before he has ruined his first blade- somethin aint right. I have only used the original steel? and the ceramics. Only blocks I have found for my saw are the ceramics. They seemed to work great but I really worried about starting a fire with the sparks.
I will go old school and use the persimmon or Ligum.


----------

